# DVO Suspension



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

So I got to ride around the parking lot on the New DVO suspension inverted fork...One word...plushness....I have been looking for the plushness of a Shiver for a long time. The 888 is nice but...oh my...I can't wait till these come out...supposedly at Sea Otter, DVO will have a booth and a few demo bikes to try out.... 

Can't give out any tech info (but lets just say you are really gonna like)...pictures are missing the carbon/foam arch support that adds extra stiffness. 

Sea Otter you are going to start seeing them a lot

FYI ...besides green they will come in black


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

_I have been looking for the plushness of a Shiver for a long time_

you haven't looked too hard??
Avalanche forks have been around for along time:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

_rich_ said:


> _I have been looking for the plushness of a Shiver for a long time_
> 
> you haven't looked too hard??
> Avalanche forks have been around for along time:thumbsup:


hmm..been told they are nice...but the one I tried I didn't like....maybe he just set it up bad


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

That is so sick and you are lucky to have ridden one. Did you ride on some dirt with it? Would love to put those forks on my ride in black! So sexy! Do you know how much $$$$ by any chance?


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll be looking at the Emerald and the new 40 to replace my AVA Boxxer this upcoming season.

They have done a great job communicating with their potential customers. I'd like to know more about the air spring.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

slimphatty said:


> Do you know how much $$$$ by any chance?


add another $


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Where the most tricky bit of this fork is!? The double-arch-thingy...


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Looks flexy!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice! I miss my Shiver as well. Still riding my 2005 888 RC. It's been a good fork, but it's time for a new one.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Who did you blow to get to bounce on that? The 2 engineers haven't even bounced on it yet.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

by the way, you're still fat...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

saturnine said:


> add another $


followed by a CHA-CHING!!!


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've heard good things about it.... but god it's ugly hahaha... but looks aren't everything (which is why I run Rockshox stuff over Fox)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

slimphatty said:


> That is so sick and you are lucky to have ridden one. Did you ride on some dirt with it? Would love to put those forks on my ride in black! So sexy! Do you know how much $$$$ by any chance?


no dirt riding, but would love to "borrow" it for a day (they would never get it back)

price comparable to 888....so price won't be so high (cheaper then dorado)...yeah it was awesome...as soon as I can get one I will be riding one....told them I would give cash for a pre-order...but they said wait....they could release them right now but are still doing testing to make double sure you get the best product out there

Wait to you see all the dials on the fork....it looks like an instrument panel off a plane or a high end watch....lots of adjustments to fit riding style and terrain.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> Nice! I miss my Shiver as well. Still riding my 2005 888 RC. It's been a good fork, but it's time for a new one.


me too...I love my Shiver and this new fork feels great...I wouldn't be giving up the 888 Ti so fast...also the weight is lower then a Shiver...around 3000 grams or 6 1/2....that lower then my 888 ti


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

frango said:


> Where the most tricky bit of this fork is!? The double-arch-thingy...


the arch was off to the mold shop to start production...they will be made out of Carbon and foam and the process makes it stiff....will add stiffness to the fork


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> Looks flexy!


people said that all the time about the Shiver...
but what people don't understand is

A) they do flex test with fork extended...not in travel
B) the slight flex you get gives you a better ride...meaning through a rock garden you get a smoother ride (gives a little) instead of a bouncing around more on direct and side hits of a regular fork.
C) the picture of the fork right now is missing the stantion guard/arch support which will make it stiffer


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FreeRidin' said:


> I'll be looking at the Emerald and the new 40 to replace my AVA Boxxer this upcoming season.
> 
> They have done a great job communicating with their potential customers.* I'd like to know more about the air spring*.


I don't know everything about the air spring but you can ask questions here or ask Ronnie here for more personal service

definitely hold out for the Emerald....this will be the hottest selling fork on the Market (for good reason) by summer...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

is this the end of the marzocchi love affair?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Photos and article*

This thing looks sick!

EXCLUSIVE: DVO Emerald Inverted DH Fork - First Look - Pinkbike


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

On paper this sure seems to be the real deal. Very intriguing indeed and what an opportunity to hop on one preproduction. It will be really interesting to see just how they perform when they are released. I hope that they hit a home run with this fork and the new shock they are developing.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbnozpikr said:


> On paper this sure seems to be the real deal. Very intriguing indeed and what an opportunity to hop on one preproduction. It will be really interesting to see just how they perform when they are released. I hope that they hit a home run with this fork and the new shock they are developing.


I am telling you...it is going to be a grand slam out of the box...they could release it right now, but they want it to be the best fork out on the market with no flaws...so when you say DVO Suspension you will think *Top Notch Quality*..that is why they are still testing...yeah they are losing money now, but for years they will be known as the most dependable fork


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I love the controls on the top of each side...looks like a high end watch


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

saturnine said:


> is this the end of the marzocchi love affair?


I won't say anything but do some research about whats going on


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> people said that all the time about the Shiver...
> but what people don't understand is
> 
> A) they do flex test with fork extended...not in travel
> ...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I won't say anything but do some research about whats going on


totally aware.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Less brakes bob.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Less brakes bob.


Parking lots are scary


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

The thing I wonder about if they go collet, is do collet resist the tube twisting in the crown?
I had an old Mr Drit FAT fork, and that was the only drawback...and they had 3 bolts on the lower crown gripping the upper tubes!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> The thing I wonder about if they go collet, is do collet resist the tube twisting in the crown?
> I had an old Mr Drit FAT fork, and that was the only drawback...and they had 3 bolts on the lower crown gripping the upper tubes!


too heavy.....DVO was trying different things but it added weight....so they are going with pinch bolt crowns...this is the protype and not the one going to market


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> too heavy.....DVO was trying different things but it added weight....so they are going with pinch bolt crowns...this is the protype and not the one going to market


As in the Ti collects are too heavy?...I don't think so. Provides an equal 360 clamp force. More expensive? Yes.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Pretty sure I've seen quotes from DVO themselves stating the benefits from a collet system would be, specifically, weight savings and equal clamping forces...but they may end up going the traditional route because of manufacturing costs.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FreeRidin' said:


> As in the Ti collects are too heavy?...I don't think so. Provides an equal 360 clamp force. More expensive? Yes.


also unclamping issues...price probably too...I really don;t know


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

csermonet said:


> Pretty sure I've seen quotes from DVO themselves stating the benefits from a collet system would be, specifically, weight savings and equal clamping forces...but they may end up going the traditional route because of manufacturing costs.


Yup, that's what was in the Pinkbike writeup.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Any idea on how many of these forks will be produced the first year.
I have a feeling they are going to be a hard to get.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been hearing/seeing info about DVO for a little while. I like what I am hearing.. I am not going to jump on the band wagon just yet, but I feel there is a seat with my name on it in the future. Subscribed to get more details as they come out. Thanks for the post SMT..


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

rob-bob said:


> any idea on how many of these forks will be produced the first year.
> I have a feeling they are going to be a hard to get.


37?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

sodak06 said:


> I have been hearing/seeing info about DVO for a little while. I like what I am hearing.. I am not going to jump on the band wagon just yet, but I feel there is a seat with my name on it in the future. Subscribed to get more details as they come out. Thanks for the post SMT..


SMT is sure making some wild claims based off of a parking lot test. That being said, I've done my research on DVO and have been following the progress and I definitely like what I am seeing. The decision to have a solid, quality, base suspension with no gimmicks like SPV, Boost Valves, etc is very good to see. The motorsports inspired suspension design is a very good thing, and I personally believe is the way our suspension should be approached and executed. Its actually rediculous that the big companies haven't done something like this before. Kudos to Avalanche for being down since day 1. If this is done correctly, SMT's wild accusations will be true. And I will be on board the band wagon as well. My current suspension setup isnt leaving me wanting more, so I shall wait and see how the first batch of production goes and how people are liking them before I make a decision. I am really loving the industrial look of it, would be a nice match for my DHR  On another note, I think a nice option would be to offer the upper tubes in their signature green, or black, and then possibly offer custom color anodizing on the cnc'd bits like the dropouts, crowns, etc.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

csermonet said:


> Pretty sure I've seen quotes from DVO themselves stating the benefits from a collet system would be, specifically, weight savings and equal clamping forces...but they may end up going the traditional route because of manufacturing costs.


There's a lot of reasons to not do collets, but there are a lot of benefits to them as well. I've spent a lot of time talking to their engineers, they really want to do collets. Even if we don't see them on the first production year, they will probably make it on a later version of the fork. I for one don't want to have to carry around a specialty tool to take apart my crowns, even if there are benefits.

And I think all the "wild claims" that SMT will be true. I really think this fork is going to live up to the hype. It will be a game changer like the 40 was when it came out.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Rob-Bob said:


> Any idea on how many of these forks will be produced the first year.
> I have a feeling they are going to be a hard to get.


You'll see them on OEM bikes probably 1/2 year before you can buy them aftermarket. I bet they'll make around 10k forks the first year or so. Inverted forks are easier to manufacture, and they have the resources of Suntour behind them. I'm sure they'll be able to make enough, maybe not right away since they'll be struggling to gauge demand.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

We'll see if the fork is any good, or if its a posers dream. Sure is a lot of hype built up on the forks. Could be excellent marketing, but I can't deny, the thing looks the part. I guess time will tell if it performs at race winning speeds. Until then, I think people gawking over it because of how good it looks and the engineering being marketed, need to remember to wait and see how it performs before wetting their pants riding around in sneakers with their arms and knees locked out, with no arch/brace installed in a parking lot.

Plush is good, but not necessarily fast.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> You'll see them on OEM bikes probably 1/2 year before you can buy them aftermarket. I bet they'll make around 10k forks the first year or so. Inverted forks are easier to manufacture, and they have the resources of Suntour behind them. I'm sure they'll be able to make enough, maybe not right away since they'll be *struggling to gauge demand*.


oh no struggle at all....they already have a pre-order of 3000 forks sold already...

think about this.....start up companies want to make money ASAP...they have 3000 forks sold already....but they are not looking for the easy way and grab money now....they want to make sure everything is perfect before they release it...got to give them props...because every day that fork doesn't go to market is everyday losing money...hats off to them for doing it right and giving the populus what we want. A durable product, that just works.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Yody said:


> We'll see if the fork is any good, or if its a posers dream. Sure is a lot of hype built up on the forks. Could be excellent marketing, but I can't deny, the thing looks the part. I guess time will tell if it performs at race winning speeds. Until then, I think people gawking over it because of how good it looks and the engineering being marketed, need to remember to wait and see how it performs before wetting their pants riding around in sneakers with their arms and knees locked out, with no arch/brace installed in a parking lot.
> 
> Plush is good, but not necessarily fast.....


very true....believe me...I been begging Ronnie to get little B out on the local stuff...I can just say this...I have complete faith in the competency in the people behind the product....just go out and ride Tom Rodgers bike if you can...I rode one of his air shock bikes and it felt better then my DB coil...but you are totally correct until the product comes out...but I am sure it will be the fork everyone wants


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

saturnine said:


> is this the end of the marzocchi love affair?


DVO Suspension - potential new player?

Ronnie Dilan, the head tech from Marzocchi USA, is on ridemonkey and answers some questions to quell the rumor factory.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I read the article about this fork on Pinkbike (I think?? Maybe Decline?? Whatever) a while ago. One of the things that looks pretty promising is that they've designed the fork to encourage tweaking by everyday non-mechanics such as myself. There's a foot valve that you can remove and adjust the shim stack without draining the fluid. 

I'm interested in the fork, esp. if the price is similar to an 888. 

Personally not thrilled with the green. Will black ever be a possibility I wonder??


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

B-Mac said:


> Personally not thrilled with the green. Will black ever be a possibility I wonder??


Pretty sure I read somewhere that black is the other option, but I couldn't tell you where I read that.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

evasive said:


> Pretty sure I read somewhere that black is the other option, but I couldn't tell you where I read that.


Last sentence of the first post in this thread.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

StuLax18 said:


> Last sentence of the first post in this thread.


Awesome. I knew I saw it somewhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

evasive said:


> Awesome. I knew I saw it somewhere. :thumbsup:


I knew I had seen it, but I actually thought someone had said it a few posts into the thread since the usual "I hope they offer another color" post popped up.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

StuLax18 said:


> I knew I had seen it, but I actually thought someone had said it a few posts into the thread since the usual "I hope they offer another color" post popped up.


FYI....almost all of them will be black.....


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Interested to try one hope it handles the chop as well as the dorado and has its same reliability.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> Interested to try one hope it handles the chop as well as the dorado and has its same reliability.


I've heard the chasis on the DVO is stronger and stiffer, more material all over. Additionally I think they are using essentially the same seals. So chassis reliability should be as good or better all around.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> I've heard the chasis on the DVO is stronger and stiffer, more material all over. Additionally I think they are using essentially the same seals. So chassis reliability should be as good or better all around.


I am not 100% but I would say the stanctions are bigger then the dorado


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am not 100% but I would say the stanctions are bigger then the dorado


Possibly, but that's not what I had in mine. things like taper on the upper legs, wall thicknesses, bushing overlap, etc. Those are all gonna be a bit bigger on the DVO than the Dorado I believe.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i would've liked to see the gap between the two arches filled in so it acts as a built in fender. wouldn't add much weight and could prove to be pretty useful. and if not done to all, then at least done as an option.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

saturnine said:


> i would've liked to see the gap between the two arches filled in so it acts as a built in fender. wouldn't add much weight and could prove to be pretty useful. and if not done to all, then at least done as an option.


I will pass that on:thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, that would probably also make the brace even stronger, and easier to manufacture. I'd also hope they make an natural silver option as well as the green and black.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

the silver would be a good addition to the green and black. in a perfect world, they would offer custom color anodizing on the silver cnc'd parts. decals to match whatever color combo you choose.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I cannot wait to see what they wind up coming out with in the 180mm Single Crown category eventually. 

More forks need to be PLUSH. Fox's feel so full of stiction it's ridiculous.


----------



## raman503 (Dec 19, 2012)

is that the brake hose guide? pretty trick.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

raman503 said:


> is that the brake hose guide? pretty trick.....


nah...that hasn't been addressed on first forks...they are trying them out to see where it is best for brake line


----------



## Jumpcaser (Apr 7, 2012)

> I cannot wait to see what they wind up coming out with in the 180mm Single Crown category eventually.


agreed! with the zoke 66 not available in the future I'm hoping they fill that segment. Not sure if USD design is the ticket for a 7 inch single crown...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jumpcaser said:


> agreed! with the zoke 66 not available in the future I'm hoping they fill that segment. Not sure if USD design is the ticket for a 7 inch single crown...


wait to Sea Otter ....


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> I cannot wait to see what they wind up coming out with in the 180mm Single Crown category eventually.
> 
> More forks need to be PLUSH. Fox's feel so full of stiction it's ridiculous.


My 40 has very little stiction, if you keep your foam rings soaked in oil and pack the void with slick honey, and have the new skf seals, it's a drastic improvement.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

csermonet said:


> My 40 has very little stiction, if you keep your foam rings soaked in oil and pack the void with slick honey, and have the new skf seals, it's a drastic improvement.


Ride a Fox fork in a desert environment for any length of time, and you'll know what I mean. LOL.

The Zochi I had on my Versus that I just sold not too long ago was the plushest thing ever. My Fox on my Specialized has been rebuilt twice, and still feels like a sticky pile of poop after only a few months on a fresh rebuild. (32 Float on my XC bike).

Short travel or long travel, Fox's never feel as plush and small bump compliant as older Zochi's. Never have, and probably never will. I had an old 888 on my Demo and that was leaps and bounds more plush than my Fox is.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> Ride a Fox fork in a desert environment for any length of time, and you'll know what I mean. LOL.
> 
> The Zochi I had on my Versus that I just sold not too long ago was the plushest thing ever. My Fox on my Specialized has been rebuilt twice, and still feels like a sticky pile of poop after only a few months on a fresh rebuild. (32 Float on my XC bike).
> 
> Short travel or long travel, Fox's never feel as plush and small bump compliant as older Zochi's. Never have, and probably never will. I had an old 888 on my Demo and that was leaps and bounds more plush than my Fox is.


No experience on older marz, I hear that's really the best stuff made though. My 40 is the best performing fork I've felt, that's all relative though as everyone's suspension tastes are very individual. I've ridden old boxxers, new boxxers, and an 08 888 rc3. The marz was my least favorite, then new boxxer, then old, with the 40 being my favorite. During the summer our trails get pretty dusty so doing oil changes more often than recommended is a must no matter what you run. As long as i stay on top of it I never notice any stiction issues.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> Ride a Fox fork in a desert environment for any length of time, and you'll know what I mean. LOL.
> 
> The Zochi I had on my Versus that I just sold not too long ago was the plushest thing ever. My Fox on my Specialized has been rebuilt twice, and still feels like a sticky pile of poop after only a few months on a fresh rebuild. (32 Float on my XC bike).
> 
> Short travel or long travel, Fox's never feel as plush and small bump compliant as older Zochi's. Never have, and probably never will. I had an old 888 on my Demo and that was leaps and bounds more plush than my Fox is.


It rains like 10 days a YEAR where I live, the definition of a desert, and my 40 feels amazing, as do most of the other Fox's with the SKF seals. Who's rebuilding your fork? :skep:
FWIW, one 40 I worked on always had stiction, no matter what. It was the only Fox I'd ever felt with that though and I lay my hands on a lot of Fox forks (at least 4 or 5 a day). My 40 already has less stiction than that one and it's only been ridden about an hour or so. So maybe you're experiencing some weird binding issues with either the bushings or your mechanic isn't properly lubing the seals, etc... 
Either way, your Fox shouldn't be feeling like a "sticky pile of poop."


----------



## G-AIR (Jan 23, 2004)

Coil vs. Air
The air forks are never going to be as plush as coil, especially on the initial compression.

Regardless, I agree, Fox has a lot of room for improvement if they want to be the best.



BigHit-Maniac said:


> Ride a Fox fork in a desert environment for any length of time, and you'll know what I mean. LOL.
> 
> The Zochi I had on my Versus that I just sold not too long ago was the plushest thing ever. My Fox on my Specialized has been rebuilt twice, and still feels like a sticky pile of poop after only a few months on a fresh rebuild. (32 Float on my XC bike).
> 
> Short travel or long travel, Fox's never feel as plush and small bump compliant as older Zochi's. Never have, and probably never will. I had an old 888 on my Demo and that was leaps and bounds more plush than my Fox is.


----------



## raman503 (Dec 19, 2012)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> Ride a Fox fork in a desert environment for any length of time, and you'll know what I mean. LOL.
> 
> The Zochi I had on my Versus that I just sold not too long ago was the plushest thing ever. My Fox on my Specialized has been rebuilt twice, and still feels like a sticky pile of poop after only a few months on a fresh rebuild. (32 Float on my XC bike).
> 
> Short travel or long travel, Fox's never feel as plush and small bump compliant as older Zochi's.  Never have, and probably never will. I had an old 888 on my Demo and that was leaps and bounds more plush than my Fox is.


you know that silver, metal spring/ring on the outside of the fork wipers? there is also one on the inside of the wiper. removing the internal spring/ring will improve the feel of your fork and reduce stiction substantially. on the downside service intervals are increased as the seal is not as effective at keeping out debris, but since Fox recommends weekly service  it's no big deal. give it a try.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

raman503 said:


> you know that silver, metal spring/ring on the outside of the fork wipers? there is also one on the inside of the wiper. removing the internal spring/ring will improve the feel of your fork and reduce stiction substantially. on the downside service intervals are increased as the seal is not as effective at keeping out debris, but *since Fox recommends weekly service  it's no big deal. give it a try*.


another advantage of an inverted fork


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> another advantage of an inverted fork


How is a sarcastic remark about Fox's service intervals an advantage for all inverted forks?


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

raman503 said:


> but since Fox recommends weekly service  it's no big deal. give it a try.


Fox have never recommended weekly service, nor would they....where do you get you're info from? It's certainly not from fox.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DHgnaR said:


> How is a sarcastic remark about Fox's service intervals an advantage for all inverted forks?


so, you point out his flaw in this post, but you let the other 41,000 slide by?


----------



## raman503 (Dec 19, 2012)

SV11 said:


> Fox have never recommended weekly service, nor would they....where do you get you're info from? It's certainly not from fox.


it's true, i was being sarcastic or exagerating, which didn't escape everybody, but to be honest i'm not that far off: change oil in lowers and inspect bushings "every 30 hours". so service your fork every 2 weeks and service your damper "every 100 hours" or every 6 weeks. I believe i read at one point that Fox recommends these services are done more frequently if you live in a crappy environment, such as Oregon, where i live. so, yeah, Fox recommends i service my fork every 1-2 weeks. with that being said, Fox makes a terrific product.

i'm don't comment enough to include a link, but if you go to ridefox dot com, click service/bike and scroll down, you too will see their recommended service intervals.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

raman503 said:


> it's true, i was being sarcastic or exagerating, which didn't escape everybody, but to be honest i'm not that far off: change oil in lowers and inspect bushings "every 30 hours". so service your fork every 2 weeks and service your damper "every 100 hours" or every 6 weeks. I believe i read at one point that Fox recommends these services are done more frequently if you live in a crappy environment, such as Oregon, where i live. so, yeah, Fox recommends i service my fork every 1-2 weeks. with that being said, Fox makes a terrific product.
> 
> i'm don't comment enough to include a link, but if you go to ridefox dot com, click service/bike and scroll down, you too will see their recommended service intervals.


I"m aware of Fox's guidelines for servicing.
Do you own a pair of 40's?
I do, I haven't serviced them in 6 yrs. It's working brilliant, no issues, it's still like buttter which I"m pretty amazed at, no slop in bushings, structually stiff. I want it to deteriorate so I can get it checked out, but it's still going strong since day one. The seals are in very good condition, I think looking after my gear is paying off massively.

I also owned a pair of 888s, which didn't see a service for 3-4 years. When I finally broke down and serviced it, it made no difference whatsoever on how the fork rode.


----------



## raman503 (Dec 19, 2012)

SV11 said:


> Fox have never recommended weekly service, nor would they....where do you get you're info from? It's certainly not from fox.


I did, however, find this quote on the Fox sevice website: Tip: If you tend to ride in extreme conditions frequently (dry and dusty, wet and muddy, downhill racing, winter riding, etc.), correspondingly the service procedure items should be done more frequently.

I certainly got my information from Fox......


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SV11 said:


> I"m aware of Fox's guidelines for servicing.
> Do you own a pair of 40's?
> I do, I haven't serviced them in 6 yrs. It's working brilliant, no issues, it's still like buttter which I"m pretty amazed at, no slop in bushings, structually stiff. I want it to deteriorate so I can get it checked out, but it's still going strong since day one. The seals are in very good condition, I think looking after my gear is paying off massively.
> 
> I also owned a pair of 888s, which didn't see a service for 3-4 years. When I finally broke down and serviced it, it made no difference whatsoever on how the fork rode.


Either you don't ever ride your 40, or it must feel like absolute poop. I'll bet you $1 BILLION on that.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Either you don't ever ride your 40, or it must feel like absolute poop. I'll bet you $1 BILLION on that.


Wrong on both accounts, I'm just seeing how far I can push it. Pushing the service interval to infinity is nothing new for me, like i said i did the same with my 888s, my WB DH3's, RS Psylo SL.. I don't want a fork that needs to be babied.


----------



## raman503 (Dec 19, 2012)

SV11 said:


> I"m aware of Fox's guidelines for servicing.
> Do you own a pair of 40's?
> I do, I haven't serviced them in 6 yrs. It's working brilliant, no issues, it's still like buttter which I"m pretty amazed at, no slop in bushings, structually stiff. I want it to deteriorate so I can get it checked out, but it's still going strong since day one. The seals are in very good condition, I think looking after my gear is paying off massively.
> 
> I also owned a pair of 888s, which didn't see a service for 3-4 years. When I finally broke down and serviced it, it made no difference whatsoever on how the fork rode.


shoot SV11, i'm not here to argue but if you are "aware of Fox's guidelines for servicing" why did you act like i was crazy when i commented with a *slight
*exaggeration regarding said service intervals? Also, if you are aware of there service recommendations why would you ignore them? thats a pretty high dollar item you have there. 
if you think your fork is "like butter" then i would contend that we have different ideas of 'butter'.
Finally, if you have not serviced your 40 in 6 years then the oil in the lowers is now mud (fact), your wipers are completely dried out (fact) and the finish on your stanchions is very likely worn (not fact, but likely). it's either that or you don't ride frequently, which i doubt. Maintenance is not just about performance but reliability and longevity too. not to mention resale.


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm betting on Ti springs (2 of em) twin tube independent HS/LS dampening, and an improved version of ETA mechanical travel adjust to drop it down for climbs.


Mmmmmmmm. I built an rc3 ETA 55 Ti before, and I have a feeling they're gonna knock it out of the park.

What I REALLY want to see is what they come up with for an air shock. Their Jade should be pretty damn awesome, but there are good coil shocks on the market now, with plenty of custom options.

The air shock equiv. of the Jade would be all time lust for me.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

raman503, mainly to see how realiable they are when pushed beyond the service guidelines. The lowers could use a clean, im guessing the oil is pretty rancid. The wipers suprisingly aren't dry...yet. In fact, it's the only part of the fork I'm anal about, the wipers. The forks stanchions have no wear marks, im not surprised due to the condition of the wipers. I've used the forks 2-3 times a wk, except for the last 4-5 months where the bike has been out of action.
I think it's time we got back to the thread at hand.
Aplogies to the OP for going OT.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

SV11 said:


> I"m aware of Fox's guidelines for servicing.
> Do you own a pair of 40's?
> I do, I haven't serviced them in 6 yrs. It's working brilliant, no issues, it's still like buttter which I"m pretty amazed at, no slop in bushings, structually stiff. I want it to deteriorate so I can get it checked out, but it's still going strong since day one. The seals are in very good condition, I think looking after my gear is paying off massively.
> 
> I also owned a pair of 888s, which didn't see a service for 3-4 years. When I finally broke down and serviced it, it made no difference whatsoever on how the fork rode.


I yelled at my computer when I read this^


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

mullen119 said:


> I yelled at my computer when I read this^


Not for the faint hearted.

Now I gotta get myself an Emerald to abuse, with heavier springs.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHgnaR said:


> How is a sarcastic remark about Fox's service intervals an advantage for all inverted forks?


inverted forks don't have seals where the dirt just sits on them...gravity naturally helps keep them clean


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SV11 said:


> I"m aware of Fox's guidelines for servicing.
> Do you own a pair of 40's?
> I do, I haven't serviced them in 6 yrs. It's working brilliant, no issues, it's still like buttter which I"m pretty amazed at, no slop in bushings, structually stiff. I want it to deteriorate so I can get it checked out, but it's still going strong since day one. The seals are in very good condition, I think looking after my gear is paying off massively.
> 
> I also owned a pair of 888s, which didn't see a service for 3-4 years. When I finally broke down and serviced it, it made no difference whatsoever on how the fork rode.


no service in 6 years??? pretty weird...because every fork I have changed the oil on felt bran new but plusher


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no service in 6 years??? pretty weird...because every fork I have changed the oil on felt bran new but plusher


Yeah, I haven't gone this long without a service for any fork, it's not something I would repeat or recommend. The service for the 888 made no real difference, im guessing I had the wrong spring in it and heavier wt oil, and the fork was plush as is before and after the service.

I will get the 40 serviced soon, I proved to myself what I needed to, so no point doing damage that's irreparable.

Bring on the Emerald, in silver.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> so, you point out his flaw in this post, but you let the other 41,00 slide by?


Slide by? Nah, I just ridicule him in person.



raman503 said:


> it's true, i was being sarcastic or exagerating, which didn't escape everybody, but to be honest i'm not that far off: change oil in lowers and inspect bushings "every 30 hours". so service your fork every 2 weeks and service your damper "every 100 hours" or every 6 weeks. I believe i read at one point that Fox recommends these services are done more frequently if you live in a crappy environment, such as Oregon, where i live. so, yeah, Fox recommends i service my fork every 1-2 weeks. with that being said, Fox makes a terrific product.
> 
> i'm don't comment enough to include a link, but if you go to ridefox dot com, click service/bike and scroll down, you too will see their recommended service intervals.


You have 15 hours of actual ride time a week? Holy shlt that's a lot! That means, if we were to assume you a do 5 min run every run, that every 12 runs you do would be 1 hour of riding, so if you really ride 15 hours a week, that means you're doing 180 runs a week!!! Damn I wish I had your life!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

some of us ride trails that are significantly longer than 5 minutes...

still plenty of actual saddle time though. my guess is that he is calculating the entire time he is out and about...


----------



## raman503 (Dec 19, 2012)

DHgnaR said:


> Slide by? Nah, I just ridicule him in person.
> 
> You have 15 hours of actual ride time a week? Holy shlt that's a lot! That means, if we were to assume you a do 5 min run every run, that every 12 runs you do would be 1 hour of riding, so if you really ride 15 hours a week, that means you're doing 180 runs a week!!! Damn I wish I had your life!


I don't necessarily do 'runs' as much as i do hours. I get on my bike and ride it up and over and around and down and probably again and 4-5 hours later i'm done riding. I only ride lifts a few times a year when i'm in whistler or winter park or park city and if i do shuttle runs its generally after the aforementioned ride. so i don't get in 180 runs a week, but i do spend significant time in the saddle.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SV11 said:


> Wrong on both accounts, I'm just seeing how far I can push it. Pushing the service interval to infinity is nothing new for me, like i said i did the same with my 888s, my WB DH3's, RS Psylo SL.. I don't want a fork that needs to be babied.


Then they are not getting rebuilt right. Even best case scenario for the 888, the grease on the oil seals will dry up after a year, maximum, if you are actually riding it. There is no question about that. And that makes a BIG difference in feel. So either

A. No new grease was applied so it still feels like poop, or sh*tty grease was applied
B. There was never any grease, and still no grease so it always did and still feels like poop
C. It was never ridden, probably unlikely
D. You can't tell the difference, which is REALLY unlikely, even the greenest bigger can feel the difference

Not to mention that the oil just breaks down, starts getting all foamy, gets dirty, etc. Yes even in a 888 in socal the oil will get dirty. Even if you just replace that it makes a difference in the damping.

Don't even get me started on the fox stuff. Those forks didn't even use to have oil seals. Dirt gets in there and negatively impacts the lubrication oil. Those dampers are sealed so the damping might stay more consistent. But no way that you aren't having to replace the damper condom once in a while if it is actually being ridden


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Either you don't ever ride your 40, or it must feel like absolute poop. I'll bet you $1 BILLION on that.


Must spread rep...


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Then they are not getting rebuilt right. Even best case scenario for the 888, the grease on the oil seals will dry up after a year, maximum, if you are actually riding it. There is no question about that. And that makes a BIG difference in feel. So either
> 
> A. No new grease was applied so it still feels like poop, or sh*tty grease was applied
> B. There was never any grease, and still no grease so it always did and still feels like poop
> ...


Dude, you are wrong on a lot of accounts. 
A....New grease was used, I was the one who serviced the 888
B I never said the fork felt like poop, you did...the fork was plush before and after the service, its just that the service made no huge difference because i used heavier wt oil and spring, I have mentioned it before.
C Come on, it was used regularly, 3 times a week minimum.
D, like i said, there was no huge diff after the service

Don't get me started, I have no thing to lie about. The fox was purchased in 2006, todate it has not had a service. I understand you have a hard time believing that forks can go for yonks without service, providing you keep up with the maintenance. As I said before, this isn't the first time I haven't serviced a particular fork in years.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

Do you guys think twisting will be an issue with this fork??
That factor and weight is what turned most people off of the Avalanche fork
By twisting I mean when you crash..you have to loosen the crowns and align averything back up..

I do understand when people gripe about that if you're a hardcore DH'er..
For me, I just freeride, and weight doesn't bother me at all(my bike weighs 51lbs)
but, if you're looking for the most durable fork(or shock for that matter) then you'd be hard pressed to find anything better than the avalanche 

my entire group ride Avy forks and shocks and I can honestly tell you NONE of us has even had any problems at all ,not even a seal leak, in the past 10 years:thumbsup:
we ride hard too

so does the brace thing prevent twisting during crashes?? or does it just make the fork stiffer??
oh, i'm also not sold on the air fork yet..I know they have come along way, but for now i'm sticking with my buttery smooth Avalanche coil....


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

_rich_ said:


> Do you guys think twisting will be an issue with this fork??
> That factor and weight is what turned most people off of the Avalanche fork
> By twisting I mean when you crash..you have to loosen the crowns and align averything back up.


Yes it will be an issue, as it is with inverted forks. I don't see anything in the form of a fork brace, the cf arch is meant to reduce flex.
Installing a fork brace will reduce fork twist about 70% making the stock forks about 80% as efficient as inverted forks in reducing fork twist but, retaining the front to back flex.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SV11 said:


> Yes it will be an issue, as it is with inverted forks. I don't see anything in the form of a fork brace, the cf arch is meant to reduce flex.
> Installing a fork brace will reduce fork twist about 70% making the stock forks about 80% as efficient as inverted forks in reducing fork twist but, retaining the front to back flex.


w..t..f..?


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Gemini2k05 said:


> w..t..f..?


Fork Twist...go do some research


----------



## General Mayhem (Dec 29, 2012)

SV11 said:


> Yes it will be an issue, as it is with inverted forks. I don't see anything in the form of a fork brace, the cf arch is meant to reduce flex.
> Installing a fork brace will reduce fork twist about 70% making the stock forks about 80% as efficient as inverted forks in reducing fork twist but, retaining the front to back flex.


Wow.....just wow.....I'm 67.5% more educated about inverted forks now.....


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

SV11 said:


> I"m aware of Fox's guidelines for servicing.
> Do you own a pair of 40's?
> I do, I haven't serviced them in 6 yrs. It's working brilliant, no issues, it's still like buttter which I"m pretty amazed at, no slop in bushings, structually stiff. I want it to deteriorate so I can get it checked out, but it's still going strong since day one. The seals are in very good condition, I think looking after my gear is paying off massively.
> 
> I also owned a pair of 888s, which didn't see a service for 3-4 years. When I finally broke down and serviced it, it made no difference whatsoever on how the fork rode.


3-4 years... 6 years.. DAMN! and how often do you change the oil in your vehicle?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> inverted forks don't have seals where the dirt just sits on them...gravity naturally helps keep them clean


pretty cool. I never thought of it that way


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SV11 said:


> Fork Twist...go do some research


Trust me, I understand the individual words and terms you used, but no one can comprehend the "sentences" you put them into.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> inverted forks don't have seals where the dirt just sits on them...gravity naturally helps keep them clean


Where can I buy some some of this gravity stuff! I wat to put some around my bottom surfaces that collect dirt, and dust! :lol:


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

deleted


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> Where can I buy some some of this gravity stuff! I wat to put some around my bottom surfaces that collect dirt, and dust! :lol:


it's in your budget...it is free


----------

